# Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Hallo ich suche eine gute Soundkarte mit passende Kopfhörer für mein Mainboard 
(Asus Crosshair VI Hero)

Ich kenne mich da zu wenig aus.
Ich bräuchte ein gutes Allrounder System
Für Musik, Spiele und Filme.

Die Soundkarte müste auch einen Verstärker haben da mir die Onboard Soundkarte oft zu leise ist. 

Die Kopfhörer sollten RGB Beleuchtet sein oder zumindest einfache Leds haben wen möglich und Rot sein. 

Ich habe mal wo gelesen das es Dolby Atmos also wie im Kino für den Pc gibt  macht sowas sinn ?  

Preislich stelle ich mir maximal 250 Euro für alles vor lieber wären mir 200.

Mfg


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Wie wäre eine soundblaster z von creative. Rot beleuchtet und der sound ist auch gut.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wtfNow (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Was für Kopfhörer hattest du denn am Mainboard angeschlossen die zu leise sein sollen?
Das Mainboard hat nämlich einen Kopfhörer-Verstärker (Anschluss hinten) und der Sound ist von der Qualität mit eines der besten (unter Mainboards) die es gibt.

Wenn du eine hörbare Steigerung willst brauchst erstmal 1a Kopfhörer (z.B. Sennheiser HD 650) und eine Soundkarte dieser Klasse-> Asus Essence STX II (gillt in der aktuellen PCGH als Referenz).
Ich würde mir dagegen eine der 3 (Beyerdynamic DT770/DT880/DT990) aussuchen, am Mainboard anschließen und glücklich sein denn das ist schon überdurchschnittlich gut.
Mit BlingBling RGB wirst du höchstens Kinderspielzeug finden, die Kunden der hochwertigeren Kopfhörer wollen sowas nicht.

Dolby Atmos oder Surround macht keinen Sinn am Kopfhörer, mit gutem Stereo und Sound im Spiel klappt Ortung (oben/unten/hinten) wunderbar.


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ok also derzeit habe ich an meinen Rechner 1.) Ein Logitech G35 Mainboard ist ein Asrock Z77 Pro 4 mit onboard soundkarte.

Das neue Sound System ist für Rechner 2.) 
Eben mit dem Asus Board.

An meinen Notebook habe ich rin Razer Kraken 7.1 aber das ist der letzte Schrott.

Ich will was gutes was hält sehr gute klare Klänge hat aber auch bass für Musik und was mal lautere Ausgabe verträgt und nicht zum rauschen anfängt wie das Rotz Kraken.

Also Atmos kann ich vergessen ? 
Das Sondblaster Z will ich nicht da es nur 5.1 unterstützt. 

Ich möchte mindestens 7.1. 

Mir gefällt zb. Das Asus Strix 7.1 da es auch Leds hat.


----------



## Satanos666 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Was ist dir den wichtiger die Kinderdisco Beleuchtung oder guter Sound? Also on Board soundkarten kannst du immer in die tonne treten hab selbst such maximus ranger. bleiben wir mal beim ersten Schritt für guten Klang über Kopfhörer... nimm die creative soundblaster z die ist seit Jahren immer unter Top 3. Um Musik zu hören brauchst du entweder aktiv Lautsprecher oder einen Verstärker 

Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Wäre ebenfalls für einen Beyerdynamic DT. Als externe SoKa könnte man zum Beispiel einen Fiio E10K in Erwägung ziehen. Wenn du Surround-Simulationen und all solche Spielereien benötigst, dann kannst du natürlich auch eine Gaming-Karte nehmen. 
Für die visuellen Effekte würde ich mich vielleicht mal nach LED-Diskokugeln umsehen


----------



## Satanos666 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

so kommen wir nun zu ordentlich bezahlbaren Ausgabegerät. Dolby Atmos ist soweit ich weiss noch nicht möglich und wenn dann wahrscheinlich wie der viele andere virtuelle mist. Hier hast du eins der wenigen Headset die richtig 5.1 ausgeben und das beste ist das man an den Ohrmuscheln sogar LFE hat. Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog Headset

Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Lassen wir das mal mit der Disco beiseite 

Ein 5.1 System also (Soundblaster z) wäre ein Rückschritt für mich ich nutze bereits 7.1 und das ist ja besser oder ?  Ich werde mir mal dieses Beyerzeug genauer ansehen sowie die Sennheißer das ist ja ne ganz berrühmte Marke.

ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo | Soundkarten | ASUS Deutschland

Diese Soundkarte würde mich interessieren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Wie viele Gehörgänge habt ihr eigentlich?
Ich glaub ich bin körperlich unterlegen 

PS: wenn es in erster Linie um die Klangqualität geht, dann würde ich von dem Gaming-Krempel samt all seinen Labels und Verschleißmarken lieber absehen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie viele Gehörgänge habt ihr eigentlich?
> Ich glaub ich bin körperlich unterlegen
> 
> PS: wenn es in erster Linie um die Klangqualität geht, dann würde ich von dem Gaming-Krempel samt all seinen Labels und Verschleißmarken lieber absehen.


Richtig.
 Soundkarte plus studiokopfhörer.

Oder extern den fiio plus studiokopfhörer.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maqama (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Dir ist schon klar, dass das Logitech G35 auch ein Stereo Headset ist?
Die haben alle bloß auf jeder Seite einen Treiber.

Das Quatsch der da mit 7.1 oder 5.1 beworben wird, wird über die Software simuliert.

Der Wechsel vom G35 auf ein Beyerdynamic wäre alles andere als ein Rückschritt.
Dieses ganze "Gaming 7.1" gelaber ist nur Marketing.

Ich selbst spiele mit diesem BF1:

Beyerdynamic DT-990 Edition HiFi High-End Kopfhörer 250 Ohm

Alleine schon von Tragekomfort mit dem Logitröt nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Satanos666 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie viele Gehörgänge habt ihr eigentlich?
> Ich glaub ich bin körperlich unterlegen
> 
> PS: wenn es in erster Linie um die Klangqualität geht, dann würde ich von dem Gaming-Krempel samt all seinen Labels und Verschleißmarken lieber absehen.


genau so siehts aus stell dir mal Kino mit zwei Lautsprecher vor. Und nochmals ich kenne andern Kopfhörer die auch LFE machen. Wenn es rein um den besten Klang geht würde ich auch ehr zu einem ordentlichen Stereo Headset greifen, aber wenn einem Beleuchtung wichtig ist... müssen wir Guten Stereo Klang wohl nicht erklären 

Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Kino und kopfhörer oder headsets das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.

Wie weit sind im kino die lautsprecher entfernt. Natürlich einige meter.

Kopfhörer und headsets da sind die lautsprecher wenige Zentimeter entfernt da kann man auf 5.1 oder 7.1 verzichten da das ohr dann eh nicht orten kann.

Und bei shootern eher kopfhörer als headsets da man besser orten kann.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Satanos666 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Maqama schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass das Logitech G35 auch ein Stereo Headset ist?
> Die haben alle bloß auf jeder Seite einen Treiber.
> 
> Das Quatsch der da mit 7.1 oder 5.1 beworben wird, wird über die Software simuliert.
> ...


und deswegen habe ich eins der wenigen mit richtigem 5.1 genommen 

Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Klar, kommt natürlich immer auf die Menge der Treiber und vor allem deren Positionierung an.
Aber so lange man sich in der Größenordnung​ von Kopfhörern bewegt, machen mehr als zwei Kanäle nunmal kaum Sinn.


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Also macht das 5.1 und 7.1 keinen unterschied bei kopfhörer ? 

ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo | Soundkarten | ASUS Deutschland

Ich könnte diese Soundkarte um 50 Euro bekommen statt 100 irgendwas.

Soll ichs machen ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ja mach es. Bei kopfhörern kannst du 5.1 oder 7.1 vergessen da das dein ohr eh nicht merkt.

Ordentliche studiokopfhörer haben zudem einen größeren frequenzbereich.

Zum beispiel bei beyerdynamic gibt es 5hz-35khz und bei headsets 20hz bis 20khz.

Wo ist da der unterschied.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ok habs jetzt gekauft fehlt nur noch der Kopfhörer.

Hat der Beyer auch ein Mikro ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Die meisten dieser Frequenzen liegen allerdings außerhalb der menschlichen Horfläche und bilden damit keinen praktischen Mehrwert. Klangqualität setzt sich außerdem nicht nur aus schriftlichen Spezifikationen zusammen...

Die Phoebus Solo ist für 50 Euro aber keine schlechter Deal, sofern technisch ohne Mängel.

Ein Mikro haben die einfacheren Beyer DTs nicht. Dafür müsste dann etwas Richtung Custom Game her. Oder man besorgt sich einfach ein separates Ansteck- bzw. Tischmikrofon.


----------



## Satanos666 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Klar, kommt natürlich immer auf die Menge der Treiber und vor allem deren Positionierung an.
> Aber so lange man sich in der Größenordnung​ von Kopfhörern bewegt, machen mehr als zwei Kanäle nunmal kaum Sinn.


Dann hast du aber auch noch kein spiel was Dolby digital hat mit echten 5.1 gespielt. Und das wenn du jetzt die creative karte nimmst, die hat eine scout Modus. Da bist du in jeden spiel was auch Dolby Digital hat klar überlegen. Und glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich rede. In bf1 Orte ich so bereits viele Gegner und kann sie bereits anvisieren ohne das sie bereits um die Ecke gekommen sind. 

Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Satanos666 schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber auch noch kein spiel was Dolby digital hat mit echten 5.1 gespielt. Und das wenn du jetzt die creative karte nimmst, die hat eine scout Modus. Da bist du in jeden spiel was auch Dolby Digital hat klar überlegen. Und glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich rede. In bf1 Orte ich so bereits viele Gegner und kann sie bereits anvisieren ohne das sie bereits um die Ecke gekommen sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


Unter "echtem 5.1" verstehe ich ein physisch vorhandenes Surround-System einschließlich einem darauf abgestimmten Hörplatz.
Die softwareseitigen Simulationen bieten nur in sehr wenigen Spielen, in denen diese auch sinnvoll eingebettet wurden, einen wirklichen Vorteil. Alles andere ist meist nur zusätzlicher, diffuser Nachhall. Siehe Zum Beispiel Razer Surround.

*PS: *in Battlefield kam ich bisher auch mit dem "plumpen" Stereo-Sound meines DT990 bestens zurecht. Reichte zumindest immer, um im oberen Viertel des Scoreboards zu landen.
Mit den Gaming-Karten bin ich persönlich durch. Die vermarkten mir auch zu viel Voodoo und Effekthascherei. Da vertraue ich lieber auf mein Interface.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Unter "echtem 5.1" verstehe ich ein physisch vorhandenes Surround-System einschließlich einem darauf abgestimmten Hörplatz.
> Die softwareseitigen Simulationen bieten nur in sehr wenigen Spielen, in denen diese auch sinnvoll eingebettet wurden, einen wirklichen Vorteil. Alles andere ist meist nur zusätzlicher, diffuser Nachhall. Siehe Zum Beispiel Razer Surround.
> 
> *PS: *in Battlefield kam ich bisher auch mit dem "plumpen" Stereo-Sound meines DT990 bestens zurecht. Reichte zumindest immer, um im oberen Viertel des Scoreboards zu landen.
> Mit den Gaming-Karten bin ich persönlich durch. Die vermarkten mir einfach zu viel Voodoo und Effekhascherei. Da vertraue ich lieber auf mein Interface.


Man kann jegliche effekte in soundkarten deaktivieren dann bleibt nur noch real sound vom game über.

Meine beyerdynamics custom one pro eignen sich auch für orten sehr gut. 

Einige Leute in rainbow six siege schon durch ortung durch die Wand weggeholt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Satanos666 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Unter "echtem 5.1" verstehe ich ein physisch vorhandenes Surround-System einschließlich einem darauf abgestimmten Hörplatz.
> Die softwareseitigen Simulationen bieten nur in sehr wenigen Spielen, in denen diese auch sinnvoll eingebettet wurden, einen wirklichen Vorteil. Alles andere ist meist nur zusätzlicher, diffuser Nachhall. Siehe Zum Beispiel Razer Surround.
> 
> *PS: *in Battlefield kam ich bisher auch mit dem "plumpen" Stereo-Sound meines DT990 bestens zurecht. Reichte zumindest immer, um im oberen Viertel des Scoreboards zu landen.
> Mit den Gaming-Karten bin ich persönlich durch. Die vermarkten mir auch zu viel Voodoo und Effekthascherei. Da vertraue ich lieber auf mein Interface.


nochmals bei meinem Headset reden wir nicht über diesen digitalen  x.1 Marketing Quatsch. In meinem Headset ist exakt das verbaut was jeder der gern filme schaut im Wohnzimmer hat, nur eben im Kleinformat 

Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


----------



## wtfNow (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

What makes Good Gaming Headphones? (Z Review) - YouTube

(Ja, der Typ hat Ahnung von Kopfhörern)

Noch kurz nur zur Klangqualität, sollte klar sein dass ein "echter" 5.1 nicht so gut klingen kann wie 150€ Stereo...

Zum Thema Soundkarte Ja/Nein: OnBoard Sound *immer* für die Tonne ist falsch! Ich habe schon länger darum gebeten das PCGH sich der Sache mal annimmt, in der 06/2017 gibt es endlich einen seriösen objektiven Test.
Hier mal ein Auszug (S.53):
_"Noch beachtlicher als die Leistung ist jedoch die Klangqualität. Wir hätten nicht damit gerechnet, dass eine Onboard-Lösung so nah an eine High-End-Soundkarte wie die STX 2 herankommen würde. Und es ist noch nicht einmal das teuerste und am besten ausgestattete Mainboard."_

Die High-End-Soundkarte mit den getesteten Kopfhörern ist nochmal mind. eine Liga über deiner, das getestete Mainboard ein Asrock Z270 mit ALC1220, etwas unterhalb dem Asus Crosshair VI einzuordnen. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn deine ROG Xonar Phoebus rausgeschmissenes Geld ist.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch ein Auge auf Fachartikel werfen, in Foren kennst du die Leute nicht, die einen können Kiddis sein die irgendwas nachplappern, die anderen erwachsene Menschen mit ein paar Jahren mehr Erfahrung in der Hardwarewelt.


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Satanos666 schrieb:


> nochmals bei meinem Headset reden wir nicht über diesen digitalen  x.1 Marketing Quatsch. In meinem Headset ist exakt das verbaut was jeder der gern filme schaut im Wohnzimmer hat, nur eben im Kleinformat
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn



Genau das will ich nur als headset mit eingebauten Mikro


----------



## Venom89 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Glaub mir das willst du nicht. Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen?

Mal was zum lesen... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Hab jetzt mal mein g35 mit einem akg 702 von meinem vater getestet onboard merke ich kaum einen unterschied.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal mein g35 mit einem akg 702 von meinem vater getestet onboard merke ich kaum einen unterschied.


Weil onboard nicht so viel wieder gibt wie eine Soundkarte oder höheres.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Satanos666 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



wtfNow schrieb:


> What makes Good Gaming Headphones? (Z Review) - YouTube
> 
> (Ja, der Typ hat Ahnung von Kopfhörern)
> 
> ...


Dazu sage ich jetzt nichts und lade dich mal zum lesen. Siehe nächster Thread. 
was ist denn in der Wohnzimmer Verkabelung ist den bei dir Analoge 5.1 Verkabelung. 

Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


----------



## Satanos666 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Genau das will ich nur als headset mit eingebauten Mikro


Dann nimm doch einfach das von mir beworbene. Hier mal ein Link: Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog Headset (Echter 5.1 Surround-Sound, abnehmbares Active Noise-Cancellating Mikrofon) schwarz Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog Headset schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gesendet von meinem MohbiehlTelehfohn


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

@TE kauf dir das Roccat kave von dem Satanos hier so schwärmt und sobald dir klar wird (dürfte ca ne Stunde dauern) dass es ein Haufen überteuerter Plastikschrott ist meldest du dich wieder und hörst dann auf die, die Ahnung von Audio etc. haben. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venom89 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Weil onboard nicht so viel wieder gibt wie eine Soundkarte oder höheres.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


In dem Fall kann er sich kaufen was er will. Wenn er da keinen Unterschied hört... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ich halte nichts von Roccat die bewerben ihre heiligen überteuerten schrott  Rubberdoms als den heiligen gral wenn die ihre headsets so billig bauen wie ihre casual tastaturen bleib ich lieber bei dem Rotz 7.1 Kraken von Razer 

Ich hab mich jetzt so weit eingelesen das auch ich der meinung bin das ein studiokopfhörer+mikro das bessere ist für mein Xona Solo.

Also hat da wer ne gute Kombo aus Mikro und Kopfhörer für mich außer beyer möglichst unter 200 euro ?

Mfg


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Also hat da wer ne gute Kombo aus Mikro und Kopfhörer für mich außer beyer möglichst unter 200 euro ?


Mithilfe von einem V-Moda Boom Pro oder Beyerdynamic Headset Gear kannst du jeden Kopfhörer mit abnehmbaren Kabel zu einem Headset machen.
Bei den Kopfhörer selbst musst du probehören und gucken ob du offene oder geschlossene haben willst. 

Ich werf mal ein paar Vorschläge in den Raum:
Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro
Philips Fidelio X2
ATH M50X


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Mithilfe von einem V-Moda Boom Pro oder Beyerdynamic Headset Gear kannst du jeden Kopfhörer mit abnehmbaren Kabel zu einem Headset machen.
> Bei den Kopfhörer selbst musst du probehören und gucken ob du offene oder geschlossene haben willst.
> 
> Ich werf mal ein paar Vorschläge in den Raum:
> ...



Das Beyer spricht mich sehr an ich mag lieber geschlossene mit Lederfutter. 

Da ich finde das es gut abschirmt.

Gibt es ich nenne es mal konsole sowas wie es das asus strix hat zum lautstärken wechsel und audio profile quasi zwischen headset und soundkarte ?

Welches mikro soll ich nehmen? 

Mfg


----------



## Maqama (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ich habe dieses:

Samson Go Mic USB Black

Mit den richtigen Einstellungen wirklich super.
Steht bei mir hinter meiner mechanischen Tastatur auf dme Tisch, wahlweise auch an einem Schwanenhals montierbar.
Muss natürlich im TS entsprechend eingestellt werden.


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ich hab ihn gefunden er passt perfekt zu meinen roten leder dx Racer Sessel und zu meinen rot beleuchteten Glassgehäuse. 

Er ist eine Augenweide und die Qualität soll sehr gut sein. Da ich ein Riesen fan von Ferrari bin ein muss für mich werde ihn aber im dezenteren schwarz nehmen was haltet ihr davon ?

Test  Kopfhorer Hifi - FERRARI by Logic 3 P200 - sehr gut - Seite 1


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Du kannst kaufen was du willst. Wenn er dir gefällt und der klang für dich auch top ist dann hast du alles richtig gemacht.

Ist nur die frage ob der preis gerechtfertigt ist für das was geboten wird.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Du kannst kaufen was du willst. Wenn er dir gefällt und der klang für dich auch top ist dann hast du alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Ist nur die frage ob der preis gerechtfertigt ist für das was geboten wird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk



Also für 250uvp nicht mal wenn ich im lotto gewinne für das Geld miete ich mir lieber zum Geburtstag für einen Tag einen Ferrari 458 Italia 

Auf Amazon gibt es schon Angebote ab 150 Euro das ist noch verschmerzbar.

20-20000hz
32 Ohm wiederstand ist das gut ?

Lässt der sich zum spielen nutzen mit dolby digital live ?

Mfg


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Den Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition, 250 Ohm habe ich selbst und bin mega zufrieden damit!

Als Mic verwende ich das Ansteckmikro von Zalman - meine Mates verstehen mich prima im TS!


----------



## JackA (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Philips SHP9500 + V-Moda BoomPro + Asus Xonar DGX


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Besorg dir einfach einen DT 770/880/990 und dazu ein Ansteck- oder Tischmikrofon.
Wenn du schonmal Probleme mit der Voice Activation hast (lauter Anschlag der Tastatur, Mitbewohner, Hauptstraße etc.), dann würde ich eher zu einem Ansteckmikro raten. Zalman ZM-MIC1, Antlion ModMic, Rode SmartLav,... die könnte man sich da ansehen. Größere Tischmikrofone haben tendenziell die bessere Qualität, reagieren oft allerdings empfindlicher auf Nebengeräusche. Im günstigeren Segment würde ich das Samson Go Mic empfehlen. Das klingt für den Preis wirklich annehmbar und ist Dank USB auch flexibel einsetzbar.

Ein SHP9500 + BoomMic wäre auch noch eine Option. Allerdings kann man da meines Wissens nicht die Polster wechseln.
Bei Beyer hast du den Vorteil, dass du gut an Ersatzteile kommst und diese vergleichsweise auch recht einfach austauschen kannst.



Satanos666 schrieb:


> nochmals bei meinem Headset reden wir nicht über diesen digitalen  x.1 Marketing Quatsch. In meinem Headset ist exakt das verbaut was jeder der gern filme schaut im Wohnzimmer hat, nur eben im Kleinformat


Schließt sich meine Erachtens eigentlich gegenseitig aus.
Und selbst wenn man den vergleichsweise enormen Entwicklungsaufwand für einen "5.1"-Kopfhörer auf sich nimmt und es dabei zu einem auch nur halbwegs ausgereiften Produkt kommen soll, dann wird dieses ganz sicher nicht für 80 oder 150 Euro über die Theke gehen.
Habe nur mal kurz die Wertungen bei Amazon überflogen und es wurde nicht selten von einer minderwertigen Qualität (nicht nur auf den Klang bezogen) gesprochen. Soll nicht heissen, dass niemand mit dem Produkt glücklich werden kann. Aber für den TE ist es - wie inzwischen bereits festgestellt - wohl eher nichts.


----------



## Viking30k (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ich kann die  Asus Essence STX II nur empfehlen die erste Soundkarte wo ich sagen muss da hört man wirklich einen Unterschied und die holt sogar aus billigen 10€ Kopfhörer noch einiges raus leider ist die teuer


----------



## Apex_Predator (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Kann mir jemand sagen welche der 2 besser ist ?

beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO

Ferrari by Logic3 P200 Rot ohrumschliessend: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Der Ferrari ist halt in erster Linie ein Design-Kopfhörer. Die bessere Klangqualität wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Beyer finden.


----------



## Apex_Predator (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Der Ferrari ist halt in erster Linie ein Design-Kopfhörer. Die bessere Klangqualität wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Beyer finden.



Ich mein jetzt rein nur von den daten der beyer hat 80 ohm der Ferrari 32.

Der ferrari hat ein bischen höhrer reichweite als der beyer 20hz bis 23000hz.

Mein bruder hat einen beyer dt770.
Er nutz außerdem eine externe soundkarte da die besser abgeschirmt sind was ja klar ist da die weiter weg ist von Störquellen.

Er  meinte auch er hat sich 2 kopfhörer mit ner internen geschossen weil " zu wenig leistung und kopfhörer zu laut = kopfhörer kaputt "

Geht das wirklich so einfach ?
Dann wären ja niedrig Ohm kopfhörer ja besser da die lauter sind da weniger Widerstand.


----------



## JackA (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Lies dich mal bitte über Google ein, was die Impedanz bei Kopfhörern bedeutet.
Den Ferrari würde ich auf den ersten Blick als billiges buntes iergendwas abstufen, aber nicht als Hifi.
Und wie du drauf kommst, dass der Ferrari nen größeren Frequenzspektrum abdeckt ist mir auch schleierhaft:
20-23000Hz (Ferrari) zu 5-35000Hz (DT 770).

Und ja, Kopfhörer kann man kaputt machen, wenn man nen ordentlichen Verstärker hat. Man muss halt wissen, was man tut. Fährst du ein Auto permanent im roten Drehzahlbereich, wird es dir auch nicht dankbar sein.


----------



## wick3d1980 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben (bei "Suche Headset und SK" sind die Diskussionen eh immer dieselben) mal kurz meine Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen in Stichpunkten (ich habe von Gaming, über billig bis hin zu teuer schon vieles durch):

- Gaming-Headsets sind allesamt überteuerter "Müll" (wobei Müll schon zu negativ ist, schlecht sind sie nicht alle, aber eben eben zu teuer für das was sie bieten. Wenn ich einen RICHTIGEN Sportwagen will, dann kaufe ich mir einen Porsche und nicht einen tiefergelegten 75-PS-Polo zum Porsche-Preis, nur weil der Verkäufer sagt "Dieser Polo ist ein Sportwagen". Über Jahrzehnte renomierte Hersteller wie Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic etc. wissen einfach einfach, was sie machen.

- Von mir getestete (bestellt, angeschlossen, gezockt und enttäuscht zurückgeschickt) bzw. verwendete SKs: Xonar U3, U5, U7, SB Z, SB X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro. Kurz und knapp und ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht: Die U3 hat sich durchgesetzt. Hauptgrund: Das PLV im Vergleich war einfach top und das virtuelle Surround (Dolby Headphone) funktionierte (als ich noch damit gespielt habe) tadellos. Die Creative-Lösungen gefielen mir nicht. Die Software war ok, aber das virtuelle Surround klang (für mich!) einfach schlechter als bei Asus. Ansonsten war die Z gut, bin aber wegen des PLVs bei der U3 geblieben. Frage ist halt, ob man mehr Anschlüsse braucht oder nicht. Mein AVR läuft zB über die MB-Soundkarte.

- Als KH hatte ich lange Zeit die Superlux HD681 und diese 20,- EUR Dinger lassen in Sachen Klang und Ortung schon viele 100,- EUR Headsets alt aussehen (hören die Gaming-Geldverbrenner nicht gerne, ist aber so)

- Virtuelles Surround habe ich mir irgendwann abgewöhnt und bin auf normales 2.0 umgestiegen. Grund: Virtuelles Surround machte den Klang immer (und damit meine ich IMMER) schlechter. Ich Orte in CSGO und PUBG mit 2.0 mindestens genauso gut, eher besser da der Klang einfach klarer ist

- ich wollte irgendwann in die "Königsklasse": Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro (wer's offen mag [so wie ich], bei geschlossen DT770) + Fiio E10K (ich war sogar kurz davor, doch nochmal ein Gaming-Headset zu testen, habe mich dann aber einfach mal auf die Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen aus diversen Foren [Beyers + Fiio] verlassen und es NULL bereut!)

 ==> Da geht NICHTS drüber!! Will man WIRKLICH top Ortung und Klang, dann ist das m.E. das beste was man haben kann. Gaming-Schnick-Schnack und x.1 Headset-Diskussionen nehme ich schon gar nicht mehr ernst. Das perlt einfach ab! 

Aber: Der Aufpreis (KH + DAC + Mic > 200,- EUR) ist schon spürbar

Meine Empfehlung:
- Soll es günstig sein, dann ist man mit 50,- EUR für die U3 inkl. (!) Superlux-KH (ok, Mic kommt noch dazu [Zalman ~7,- EUR]) schon verdammt gut dabei
- Wenn das Budget üppiger ist, dann Beyerdynamic und die U3 (ja, die U3 schafft zB die DT990 Pro gut! Volle Lautstärke war mir beim Zocken zu laut)
- Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt: Beyerdynamic + Fiio

Ich möchte dazu sagen, dass man Beyer auch durch Sennheiser ersetzen könnte, wobei ich mit denen keine großen Erfahrungen habe. Aber in Sachen PLV wären die HD558 oder 559 wohl sehr gute Alternativen zu den etwas teurere Beyers.


----------



## wick3d1980 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Dann wären ja niedrig Ohm kopfhörer ja besser da die lauter sind da weniger Widerstand.



Es heißt, dass mehr Ohm einen feineren, klareren Klang bringen. Ob man den Unterschied (wenn's "nur" um Gaming und nicht um klassische Musik, Jazz etc geht) hört kann ich Dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

@wick3d1980

Mit der Formulierung "das Beste.....Königsklasse" wäre ich im Audiobereich sehr vorsichtig......da kommt Ruck zuck ein "Sennheiser HD800s- Besitzer" und schon wird "das Beste" neu definiert.

Per se habe ich zu dem ganzen Thema eine klare Linie --> probe hören und wenn es einem SELBER gefällt, kaufen.

Grüße


----------



## wtfNow (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> ...



Jetzt sind wir hier fast wieder bei der zweiten Antwort angekommen.

Ich gehe aber weiterhin davon aus dass ein Fiio oder Soundkarte in dem Fall nicht nötig ist.
Das Mainboard ist eines von wenigen dass einen Kopfhörerverstärker beinhaltet hat.
Man zahlt einen ordentlichen Aufpreis für das Crosshair VI, dafür bekommt man hochwertige Komponenten und welchen Sinn macht es diesen Mehrwert nicht zu nutzen sondern die nahezu gleiche Leistung nochmal als externe Lösung kaufenHabe selbst die Erfahrung gemacht und PCGH kommt zum selben Ergebnis.

Kann jeder sein Geld ausgeben wie er möchte, es ist aber ratsam sich erstmal mal den OnBoard-Sound anzuhören, erst recht bei teuren Oberklasse Mainboards. Wir haben 2017, die Hersteller haben längst mitbekommen dass die Kunden guten Sound wollen und haben den Audiobereich entsprechend aufgewertet. Wenns nicht gefällt kann hinterher immernoch nachgebessert werden.


----------



## wick3d1980 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Ok, wir alle beschränken uns hier ja auf den Gaming-Bereich und nicht auf audiophiles Musikhören.  Ich glaube kaum, dass viele Leute einen  Sennheiser HD800s zum Zocken kaufen. Im audiophilen KH-Bereich sind die Beyers ja gerade mal Einsteigerklasse, wenn überhaupt. Rein auf's Gaming bezogen kann man bei denen (IMO, vor allem, weil man gegen Gaming-Headsets vergleicht) schon von der Königsklasse reden.

Aber grds. gebe ich Dir Recht: Probehören ist bei KH generell wichtig. Wobei man IMO zuerst schauen sollte, ob man lieber offen oder geschlossen bevorzugt und dann innerhalb der Bauart probehört. Ich z.B. hasse geschlossene KH, weil ich das Taucherglockengefühl einfach nicht mag und weil offen einfach räumlicher ist. Alleine dadurch fallen schon viele Gaming-Headsets durch's Raster (weil meist geschlossen gebaut).

Klar - es gibt sicherlich auch Leute, die mit einem Logitech-Headset zufrieden sind und wenn das so ist, dann ist's natürlich ok (auch, wenn's wahrscheinlich zu teuer war...  ). Ich war übrigens mal begeistert, was ein Mate mit seinem Logitech so alles hört (G930, 935 oder so?!?). Hab's denn mal aufgehabt und gedacht: OMG, auf keinen Fall! Dazu dann noch der Preis... Und kabellos. 

Naja, erlaubt ist, was gefällt!


----------



## JackA (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> - Gaming-Headsets sind allesamt überteuerter "Müll" (wobei Müll schon zu negativ ist, schlecht sind sie nicht alle, aber eben eben zu teuer für das was sie bieten. Wenn ich einen RICHTIGEN Sportwagen will, dann kaufe ich mir einen Porsche und nicht einen tiefergelegten 75-PS-Polo zum Porsche-Preis, nur weil der Verkäufer sagt "Dieser Polo ist ein Sportwagen". Über Jahrzehnte renomierte Hersteller wie Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic etc. wissen einfach einfach, was sie machen.


Es ist doch in jedem Thread das gleiche. Das stimmt so einfach nicht! nicht allesamt, sondern die meisten sind Müll. Es gibt Ausnahmen, die man bedenkenlos nehmen kann und die sogar günstiger/genau so teuer wie deren Hifi-Kopfhörer sind, auf dem sie basieren.
Lioncast LX50, Kingston HyperX Cloud, QPad QH-85/90, sind schon mal 4, die z.B. auf sehr gute Takstar Hifi Kopfhörer basieren.



> - Als KH hatte ich lange Zeit die Superlux HD681 und diese 20,- EUR Dinger lassen in Sachen Klang und Ortung schon viele 100,- EUR Headsets alt aussehen (hören die Gaming-Geldverbrenner nicht gerne, ist aber so)


Sogar Möchtegern-Gaming-Headsets bis 200 Euro.
Wobei ein Omnitronic SHP-600 für 40,- schon den HD681 toppt. Klanglich, haptisch und im Komfort.



> - Virtuelles Surround habe ich mir irgendwann abgewöhnt und bin auf normales 2.0 umgestiegen. Grund: Virtuelles Surround machte den Klang immer (und damit meine ich IMMER) schlechter. Ich Orte in CSGO und PUBG mit 2.0 mindestens genauso gut, eher besser da der Klang einfach klarer ist


Kann nur zustimmen, auch bieten immer mehr Spiele ihr eigenes virtuelles Surround, wenn man es unbedingt haben möchte. Für virtuelles Surround braucht man heut zu Tage keine extra Soundkarte mehr.



> - ich wollte irgendwann in die "Königsklasse": Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro (wer's offen mag [so wie ich], bei geschlossen DT770) + Fiio E10K (ich war sogar kurz davor, doch nochmal ein Gaming-Headset zu testen, habe mich dann aber einfach mal auf die Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen aus diversen Foren [Beyers + Fiio] verlassen und es NULL bereut!)


Da bist du noch meilenweit entfernt von "Königsklasse". Auch würde ich nicht zum FiiO E10K greifen, der kann zwar lauter als Onboard, aber viel mehr Dynamik bekommt man nicht.



> Aber: Der Aufpreis (KH + DAC + Mic > 200,- EUR) ist schon spürbar


Muss nicht. Samson Meteor, was man zusätzlich als externe Soundkarte nutzen kann + Omnitronic SHP-600, da bist du bei <100 Euro.
Oder eine TechRise USB Soundkarte mit Lioncast LX50, da kommst du auf <60 Euro.



> Ich möchte dazu sagen, dass man Beyer auch durch Sennheiser ersetzen könnte, wobei ich mit denen keine großen Erfahrungen habe. Aber in Sachen PLV wären die HD558 oder 559 wohl sehr gute Alternativen zu den etwas teurere Beyers.


Das kann man und der große Vorteil bei Sennheiser ggü. Beyer ist, dass diese Kabel mit Klinkenbuchsen gesteckt sind. D.h. man kann sehr viele Sennheiser Kopfhörer mit so einem Boom-Mikrofon zu einem richtigen Headset umfunktionieren und muss nicht mit Kabelmikrofone rumbasteln oder ein Vermögen fürs Modmic ausgeben.
Als nächste Alternative wäre dann noch ein Philips SHP9500, der ebenfalls mit einem V-Moda BoomPro zu einem Headset umfunktioniert werden kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanos666 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> @TE kauf dir das Roccat kave von dem Satanos hier so schwärmt und sobald dir klar wird (dürfte ca ne Stunde dauern) dass es ein Haufen überteuerter Plastikschrott ist meldest du dich wieder und hörst dann auf die, die Ahnung von Audio etc. haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


sagt jemand der das Headset nicht selbst getestet hat?!!!


----------



## DuckDuckStop (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Doch, ich hatte es selber. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scope92 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Moin ich habe mir jetzt nicht jeden Kommentar der anderen Mitglieder durchgelesen aber ich kann dir eine persöhnliche Empfehlung für eine Soundkarte aussprechen.

Ich habe mir die TerraTec Aureon 7.1, PCIe zugelegt. Jedes halbwegs gute Mainboard sollte einen PCIe steckplatz haben daher sollte das passen. Ich hatte davor die Asus Xonar Soundkarten genutzt und ich muss sagen das der wechsel zu Terratec sich aufjedenfall gelohnt hat. Außerdem gibt es viele Anpassungsmöglichkeiten im dazugehörigen Audio Center. Einziger "Minuspunkt" solltest du Win10 nutzen müsstest du dir die Treiber Software auf deren HP runterladen.
Kostenpunkt ~50€


----------



## Apex_Predator (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Also danke für die vielen Antworten.
Die Soundkarte was ich jetzt habe behalte ich mal die Solo Xonar gefällt mir gut zwar noch nicht getestet aber passt zumindest mal optisch recht gut zum PC hab die Karte um 65 Bekommen mit Garantie da denke ich das es ein guter kauf war und sicher auch ne Liga über Onboardsound liegt. Ich lass das mit den Ferrari und werde wie viele hier und auch mein Bruder zu Beyer gehen und bleiben.


----------



## wtfNow (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*



Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Die Soundkarte was ich jetzt habe behalte ich mal die Solo Xonar gefällt mir gut zwar noch nicht getestet aber passt zumindest mal optisch recht gut zum PC hab die Karte um 65 Bekommen mit Garantie da denke ich das es ein guter kauf war und sicher auch ne Liga über Onboardsound liegt.



Bitte vorher mal ohne Soundkarte Probehören (am Anschluss hinten), würde gerne eine ehrliche Meinung haben ob es abgesehen von der maximalen Lautstärke überhaupt einen hörbaren Unterschied in der Qualität gibt.


----------



## Apex_Predator (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Natürlich kann ich testen.
Mir ging es hauptsächlich eher um Lautstärke. Mein MoBo hat angeblich einen guten Onboard Chip dennoch bin ich mir sichere das der Unterschied spürbar ist wenn nicht was ich nicht glaube wandert der Chip sofort in meinen Zweitrechner mit Z77 board


----------



## Apex_Predator (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche gute Soundkarte und Kopfhörer.*

Also ich hab jetzt mal die Asuskarte an einer meiner Rechner gehängt (Z77 mit Realtek onboard) und ich muss sagen holla die Waldfee ! Da geht die Post ab was Lautstärke und Qualität betrifft besonders die verschiedenen Equalizer sind super von Dolby Theater bis Dts ultra Pc 2 alles nützlich und Meilen weit weg von Onboard was Quali betrifft als Kopfhörer hab ich einen AKG K702 getestet mit 62ohm

Übrigens bei Musik höre ich töne die waren vorher gar nicht da o.o


----------

